# Need Snow Plow Sub Contractors O'Hare & Northern suburbs



## Joe7270 (Sep 20, 2012)

We are looking for reliable and available 24/7 snow subs.
I have 3 routes to fill in with sub trucks.
You will have the same route the whole season. 

If you have a salt spreader on your truck. You can earn more for spreading salt. 
We supply you the salt

Also needed: Skid steer & End Loader owner operators, sidewalk labor,

Please call for more info 847-456-4849


----------

